# Shikun Haramitsu Daiko-myo: Picture??



## HaydenMorison (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

It would be greatly appreciated if someone could please help me locate a picture of Shikin Haramitsu Daiko-myo. I've tried for about half an hour on google and about the same on google images with no success, maybe one of you have a copy hiding on your hard drive somewhere that you could upload.

I need a fairly good quality pic as im intending to get it tattoo'd down my back. If you do have a copy can you be so kind as to upload to www.sendspace.com

Thanks in advance 
- Hayden

Ps: Edit for spelling for title 'Shikin Haramitsu Daiko-myo'


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, 

Not sure what you mean by a picture of Shikin Haramitsu Daikomyo... The phrase is a prayer, of sorts, thought to have come from the Kumogakure Ryu, which has a ritualised bow/clap accompanying it. Are you after the kanji for the phrase?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 9, 2009)

http://home.luna.nl/~risu/zijkant.htm

and &#22235;&#25331; &#27874;&#32645;&#34588; &#22823;&#20809;&#26126; 

Also as Chris said it is a prayer.


----------



## HaydenMorison (Feb 9, 2009)

This is what ive come up with on photoshop, although the jpg of the kanji is very low quality.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 9, 2009)

Be careful that the tattoo artist has experience with kanji, and cross-verify with several sources, including a native speaker. 
I'd hate to see you end up with "Sesame Chicken with free eggroll" :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I'm still mad my arm says "My Penis is as long as my Arm"

Cuz it's as long as my leg.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Cryo does it say Koto ryu on it? I can't see the other Kanji good.

By the way the ink looks nice.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 9, 2009)

HaydenMorison said:


> This is what ive come up with on photoshop, although the jpg of the kanji is very low quality.


 
Ouch-that's gonna smart some.......


----------



## HaydenMorison (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the advice guys 

Yeah, i really want to get it as accurate as possible with a high def picture so the artist can see the finer detail. Still searching though....

Cryozombie, yours looks good mate


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi,

Jade, Cryo's tattoo does indeed say Koto Ryu, the next column looks to me to be Togakure Ryu Ninpo.

Cryo, any more Kanji Tatts? And who did the calligraphy for you? It has a very nice flow to it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Chris I believe you are correct about Togakure good eye!!

&#25144;&#38560;&#27969; here is the Kanji


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 10, 2009)

It is.  I'm getting all the schools.  I have Koto Togakure and Gyokko so far. 

I found the Kanji for the schools online, verified they were more or less correct, and my nephew did the work.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks good, I particularly like the flow on "ryu" (spot the pun time...)

One thing, though. If you are going so far as to have all nine schools listed, take a closer look at "Gyoku", the first character in Gyokko and Gyokushin. The middle horizontal line should be straight across, and not double back, with the bottom line only just longer than the other two. The "comma" mark angles up and back (to the left as you write it), between the 2nd and 3rd horizontal lines.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 11, 2009)

I think all the characters look absolutely great! Quite Good balance. I don't think you can get much better than that.

j


----------



## Kreth (Feb 11, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Looks good, I particularly like the flow on "ryu" (spot the pun time...)
> 
> One thing, though. If you are going so far as to have all nine schools listed, take a closer look at "Gyoku", the first character in Gyokko and Gyokushin. The middle horizontal line should be straight across, and not double back, with the bottom line only just longer than the other two. The "comma" mark angles up and back (to the left as you write it), between the 2nd and 3rd horizontal lines.


Off the top of my head, I'd say he got the kanji from a Bujinkan menkyo. But yeah, I guess Hatsumi sensei could have made a typo... :lol:


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 12, 2009)

In Japanese Arts, there is an approach to the development of the practitioner; as you progress, you travel through the stages Shu, Ha, Ri. Essentially, Shu is the beginning stage, and at this point, everything is done in a strict, formal method. The form is followed exactly, with no variation. Ha allows some freedom to the structure, but the same form is still used. By the time you reach Ri, you are free to express yourself through the particular medium, changing the structure and form as your understanding/absorption of the feelings and concepts change. At this point, there is no real structure left to the original form, and it becomes a true artistic expression, changing each time.

I'm sure you can see how this applies to Martial Arts, particualrly to the way Hatsumi Sensei teaches and moves (always free expression, never repeating the same movement), but it is important to note that this is a point arrived at after many years of immersion in an art form. As well as the Martial Arts, Hatsumi Sensei has a lifetime experience in Japanese art and Shodo (calligraphy), so I am not surprised to hear that the kanji you used may have come from something he may have written. My Shodan certificate (from Hatsumi Sensei, we were still part of the Bujinkan then) is primarily written in the Ha form, but some parts written with more of a Ri- type feeling.

For the record, the first time I encountered this concept was when I started researching Japanese calligraphy (Shodo), but I then saw it repeated in various Martial Art writings, Tatsumi Ryu Heiho very prominent amongst them. It has helped my understanding of how to teach different levels, and how to get more out of each technique, although I would class myself at the Ha level. But it also helped explain how so few people seem to be able to even get close to the movements of Hatsumi, Tanemura, and other master-level instructors, as well as, I am sure, high level practitioners and teachers of other systems I am unaware of.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 12, 2009)

It is known as kuzusuji meaning brokendownletters. It is a sign of great fluidity and proficiency in kanji writing. Basically it is the same thing like the difference between printing and writing in english.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe that particular Kanji came from Ken Harding's site.  But dont quote me on that, I may have used his site as one of the ones to help verify the Kaniji I found were the correct ones for each school.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool. I had a quick look around,couldn't find that version of "Gyoku", but as I said, it could be more of a "Ri" type of interpretation. Maybe some of the more fluent Japanese readers could give more of an idea.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Cool. I had a quick look around,couldn't find that version of "Gyoku", but as I said, it could be more of a "Ri" type of interpretation. Maybe some of the more fluent Japanese readers could give more of an idea.


 
I did look at my cert from Japan and it appears the way you described it, so...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 15, 2009)

> Cool. I had a quick look around,couldn't find that version of "Gyoku", but as I said, it could be more of a "Ri" type of interpretation. Maybe some of the more fluent Japanese readers could give more of an idea.


 
Hey Chris I think the writing style is kinda of like we in the West have Cursive writing.

The Ryu Kanji is not incorrect but IMO and I am guessing yours as well a more distinct cursive type hand writing vs a standard type.


----------



## stephen (Feb 15, 2009)

http://web.mac.com/phmasse/martial_profile/Welcome.html 

Here's a nice one, probably not clear enough for a tattoo, but nice none-the-less. Especially when considering that the artist didn't grow up writing Japanese.

Paul's one talented dude.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 16, 2009)

Jade,

Yeah, no argument on "Ryu" (even used it for a lame pun in an earlier post...). And, yes, the cursive/printed writing analogy is a good one. I actually really like the way "ryu" is written, it follows the majority of the other kanji in being written with a "ha" style interpretation.


----------

